# Tried out my new lens



## jesssica_ (Apr 14, 2022)

Got my new lens today and tried it out 
It’s a Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III
And it says my images are too large and can’t upload so I had to use the Instagram saved versions cause they were smaller 🤨


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2022)

It's a great piece of glass.  I hardly use mine. I need to rectify that.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 15, 2022)

Seems to work just fine.....


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 15, 2022)

Wonderful set! #3 is awesome!


----------



## slat (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice set and lens.


----------



## Winona (Apr 19, 2022)

I’ve been wanting one. Very nice! I love my 100-400, so have faith this will be just as good to you.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 20, 2022)

The third is a hit in my book!


----------

